# New website



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey all,
I put up a new website. http://ngfmc.com/index.html. Please take a look. Constructive criticism is wanted and welcome. I know it's a template but it's the best one they had. I'm hosting on iPage. It's cheap. 
I'll be putting up an Esty store tomorrow just for the Ma's corner stuff. I really can't see shipping furniture.
And I know I need better pictures.
Thanks,


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I am trying to do the same thing here in FL and found that shipping is not something I want to get involved in so I buy in large quantities and sell all types of wood wholesale to help get lumber at a lower price. I love your web site and went to iPage and saw they also have a store set up. I had an on line store about a year ago and its nuts trying to get traffic to make sales. I ended up going to a site called 1choice4yourstore.com
My sales went up 100% per month until shut it down. I will not go into why but I will say it kept me from doing woodworking. Take a look at closetguys blog on etsy.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You have a very nice web site and I hope that you receive a lot of business from it. You seem to have a very nice line of products so keep up the good work.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Your site looks great ! Nice colours and easy to use . Great looking work too !!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Don, the site is classy and very easy to navigate while providing splendid information about the products which in effect answer any potential questions beforehand.
A site where WYSIWYG holds true. Nice.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. After spending 8 hours building the thing and having my wife proof read it some friends pointed out some typos. I then found out that this website building tool only alows 6 pages. I had 10. So I went back in this morning and added some stuff to the home page.
Thanks again,


----------



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

nice design - would like to see the images bigger. Maybe link them to full size images or use a zoom function that comes with the template?


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Scott. Thanks for the tip. The site builder didn't have a zoom function but I can grabe the image and enlarge it. I did that and, your right, it looks much better.
Thanks,


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the look and the template. My only suggestion would be to make the description color black and possibly make the font a couple of points larger. Was a little hard to read for me and I have a 19" screen. i.e. "Adirondack chairs by the pool." How about some prices?


----------

